# Crocodile Newts Pair - PRICE?????



## missjrusso (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a pair of crocodile newts that im considering selling
I need some advise on what price someone should pay.
They wasnt easy to get hold of myself


----------



## pigeon (Aug 26, 2007)

Which of the croc newts are they.


----------



## missjrusso (Nov 19, 2013)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/missjrusso-albums-newts-picture208374-newt.jpg


----------



## missjrusso (Nov 19, 2013)

I think they are tylototriton taliangensis?


----------



## pigeon (Aug 26, 2007)

Why not sell for the price you payed for them.


----------



## missjrusso (Nov 19, 2013)

Ive had a while....dont remember
I know they wasnt cheap like the other newts i have


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Keep checking the thread for a bit- there are a couple of newt specialists on here- Mantellaman, for a start.


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Maybe (have no idea on pricing of these) but whenever I sell stuff i take about 90% off the original price. For example say something I'm selling could be rounded up/down to the nearest ten to £200. The price I would sell it at would be £180. Something like that? Ps once you got a price tell us. Doubt I could afford it but do like them  and never know might have enough possibly but unlikley :'(


----------



## missjrusso (Nov 19, 2013)

hi
Although I bought them my husband has really put his foot down on keeping them and agreed to sell cichlid fish instead and convert tank for newts.
I didnt realise he liked them that much!!!!!!!

I havent had any issues mixing breeds as i have alpine and spanish in the same tank. Each newt likes different areas so they rarely meet.

Are there any tank mates i havent considered?
Or is mixing further not good.


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

missjrusso said:


> Are there any tank mates i havent considered?
> Or is mixing further not good.


Mixing species (They aren't dog breeds, they are their own species) in general is not good, _Tylototriton taliangensis_ are quite bold and have a incredibly healthy appetite to say the least. You could interpret the newts staying at different points in the Terrarium as the individuals being scared of each other which is a possibility. 

Bear in mind that these do require different husbandry requirements and come from different places in the world so they would never come across each other in the wild.

Here is a Thread for you to have a look at - For Beginners - Mixing Species

Pricing though is dependent on several factors (for future reference); 



Current market value for the species
Current availability
Individuals History (i.e - Wild Caught, Captive Bred, Long Term Captive etc)
All of those bullet points and the points that branch off from them count a lot into pricing a species/individuals. These would be worth only about £80 at the most for the pair really due to being adult and more than likely Wild Caught.They could be really old individuals as I do doubt you know their age? 

They aren't a greatly endangered species due to being listed only as Near Threatened by the IUCN Red List of Threatened Species, but they aren't that commonly available in the Pet Industry however in the past year or so Captive Bred individuals are becoming more commonly available and for a lot cheaper pricing than I just gave you (I bought individuals that are CB for about £30/40 each and I know for a fact that I could get them for a lot less than that from Breeders in Germany and the Netherlands). 

You must remember that a lot of people make the mistake of asking, for certain species, Retail Prices which people aren't going to be drawn too really as opposed to individuals they could get for 2 times cheaper at the Hamm or Gersfeld shows. 


I have a lot of _Tylototriton_ in my collection (Check my signature for list) and _T.taliangensis_ are one of them and the Adult pair I have were approximately £50 for the pair that are sexed as Male and Female. 

Anyway hope this helps


----------

